# Truck bed liner



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with a spray-on truck bed liner, specifically spraying it yourself?


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I did one, it was ok, never seemed to bond to the paint well. Would not do another one. 
I use the rubber floor pans and that i need


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry, not DIY. I had it done commercially (Line-X) Best money I ever spent.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

I prefer the plastic liners (used) and/or rubber matting. The Line-X/Pro-type coating doesn't stop denting (as my one truck proves). The rough grippy texture is hard to slide heavy things on.

If I wanted a rubberized coating, I'd definitely DIY.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I considered doing a Raptor liner, but after reading up on the process and prep work involved and watching a number of videos, decided it would be better to get a professional liner done. Raptor would have set me back almost $300 plus labor. For another $200, I could have it professionally down with a warranty.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

u2slow said:


> I prefer the plastic liners (used) and/or rubber matting. The Line-X/Pro-type coating doesn't stop denting (as my one truck proves). The rough grippy texture is hard to slide heavy things on.
> 
> If I wanted a rubberized coating, I'd definitely DIY.


The problem I had with poly drop-in liners is water can trapped in behind them and promote rust. I get what you are saying though; it's a trade-off. Granted, I only use my trucks for personal use. A rubber 'stall mat' would be a great fit to protect the bed floor.

I have seen some creative uses for spray liners, including the frames of horse trailers where the 'liquid' can play havoc with rusting. A guy who works near our daughter is a real bush warrior and his entire truck's body is coated. Kinda looks like heck but it sure is durable.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I second Line-X. Very well spent $500.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Have Line-X in mine and would do it again. I had a plastic drop in in my last truck and when I removed it the floor had several rusty spots from it moving just a little repeatedly.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Of course what will work best for you depends on your use. One issue not mentioned for the plastic drop in type is if you live near a beach.... Oh wait, Mike sort of got to this in the post just above this one. If you do you know that sand gets into everything and everywhere, including between the plastic bed liner and the bed, and will scratch the heck out of it and then rust. Not an answer for you but I really like the all composite bed on my Tacoma. Simply genius. I have a retract tonneau cover and a "bed rug" (a form fitted piece of indoor/outdoor carpet like material) to keep things from sliding around. And the cover retracts and the bed rug can removed in a minute if I want to haul dirt or gravel.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Last spray-in liner I was quoted $3k. Last 3 second-hand plastic bedliners have been free, free, and $30.

My pickup boxes have holes/leak at the front so they dont collect water underneath. The rest of the truck rusting is far worse than anything I've ever had going on under a plastic bedliner. I'm a 10min walk from the ocean.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

u2slow said:


> Last spray-in liner I was quoted $3k. Last 3 second-hand plastic bedliners have been free, free, and $30.
> 
> My pickup boxes have holes/leak at the front so they dont collect water underneath. The rest of the truck rusting is far worse than anything I've ever had going on under a plastic bedliner. I'm a 10min walk from the ocean.


It's a personal preference thing. I just like the spray in because it worked better for the way I use mine.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

u2slow said:


> Last spray-in liner I was quoted $3k. Last 3 second-hand plastic bedliners have been free, free, and $30.
> 
> My pickup boxes have holes/leak at the front so they dont collect water underneath. The rest of the truck rusting is far worse than anything I've ever had going on under a plastic bedliner. I'm a 10min walk from the ocean.


3K for a pick-up bed??? I can't imagine.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

I couldn't either...
$3k CAD for 8' box and get bed-rails and tailgate added, probably taxes-in. Was 5+ years ago. Not sure it was Line-X brand... just the closest place doing it.

Maybe off the dealer lot it's a $500 add-on?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

u2slow said:


> I couldn't either...
> $3k CAD for 8' box and get bed-rails and tailgate added, probably taxes-in. Was 5+ years ago. Not sure it was Line-X brand... just the closest place doing it.
> 
> Maybe off the dealer lot it's a $500 add-on?


Nope. Line-X local shop, tailgate included; probably not taxes. That would be for 'standard' - I see they offer 'premium' and 'platinum' now but I can't see them adding that much. A lot of manufacturers offer it but the cost is usually tied up in a package. Dealers that offer it will be jobbing it out and I think it would be more because they will want a cut 'for their troubles'.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

u2slow said:


> Last spray-in liner I was quoted $3k. Last 3 second-hand plastic bedliners have been free, free, and $30.
> 
> My pickup boxes have holes/leak at the front so they dont collect water underneath. The rest of the truck rusting is far worse than anything I've ever had going on under a plastic bedliner. I'm a 10min walk from the ocean.


What exactly were they offering for 3k?

Even with their premium application and color match option, Line-X only comes in at about $800.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> What exactly were they offering for 3k?
> 
> Even with their premium application and color match option, Line-X only comes in at about $800.





u2slow said:


> I couldn't either...
> $3k CAD for 8' box and get bed-rails and tailgate added, probably taxes-in. Was 5+ years ago. Not sure it was Line-X brand... just the closest place doing it.
> 
> Maybe off the dealer lot it's a $500 add-on?


Like I said... was a while ago. Definite non-starter. Never got my truck lined. Free plastic bedliner came up instead.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

For most people having some form of bed-liner is preferred, but what type is a personal choice. 

Personally, I have never been fond of a drop in as it tends to move a bit, possibly creating a point for rust to form and capturing moisture. But that is my point of view. And, it usually is a slick surface so things tend to slip around quite a bit. At least from what I have read. 

A rubber mat, whether it be custom fit or found, is a great option. As it can be removed so the bed can be cleaned and checked for rust, etc..

For me, personally, I prefer a spray-on. And, no, I wouldn't do it myself as the prep work seems to be way too much. Unless the truck was brand new. If I were buying a brand new truck, I would opt for a factory installed spray on bedliner. My last truck was a GMC Canyon Denali and it came as part of the Denali package. I just priced it for a GMC Sierra and the price is $600. So, I would definitely go that route if I were buying a new truck if it didn't come with a package. 

I was very pleased with my Denali's bed liner. It was easy to keep clean, stuff didn't slide around that much, and, I had a pole that I bought to reach in and grab things from the back end of the bed as I had a tonneau cover. 

Someone mentioned that they would never get a spray on liner as it doesn't protect against dents. Well, to my knowledge, even a thick horse mat won't protect against every dent either. The horse mat doesn't help prevent rust and corrosion from starting but the spray on DOES. And to me, that is more important. Besides, you can add a horse mat TO a SPRAY-ON bedliner.


----------

